# Form 929 'Change of address and/or passport details'



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am filling out form 929 this morning as I have recently received a renewed passport. The only problem I have is where it says, "you need to provide a certified copy of the bio-data page of this new or additional passport (s)".

*Does anybody know who can certify this?* I have checked immi.gov.au and it says, "Any person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live can certify documents". *Who is recognised by the law of Australia?* I don't want to have to go and get a Solicitor just to sign this!

I just sent off for my UK police check yesterday and they had a list of people I could use to certify the photograph, luckily Company Director was on the list so it was easily done.

As always, to anyone who can help me, thank you very much.

Cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

A _Justice of Peace_ (JP) will do it for free, but some professionals (Accountant, Bank Manager, Police officer, Public notary etc.) can do it as well. Check the local public libraries, they usually have one day a week when a JP is present. For a full list of recognised professions take a look at Who can certify documents?. The document is from Western Australia but should apply generally.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

off topic : it is so funny that to be granted a visa, you can simply send color scans ... and get granted and go live there.

But to do simpler transactions afterwards, you need to certify copies and witness. I am applying for NAATI test and they need me to certify everything, even though DIBP did not ask for that to give me a visa.


Sometimes I do not understand how these bureaucrats think ...... really.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Well i did not share a certified copy, just sent a scanned copy along with the scanned form to the team mail id from where i got my immigration letter. got a response within couple of days that the records were updated, that's it.


----------



## anujsoni (Mar 20, 2014)

I renewed my passport before lodging visa but IELTS and skill assessment have previous passport details...do i too have to submit form 929. Pl advise


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

anujsoni said:


> I renewed my passport before lodging visa but IELTS and skill assessment have previous passport details...do i too have to submit form 929. Pl advise


Nope. 

and anyways in Form 80 you will be asked for details of all previous passports.

Even my IELTS was done using my Resident ID card not my passport


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

To be fair, getting certified copies in Australia is a lot easier than when you are overseas. I had to go to the closest regional court in Austria for certified copies and they'd only print the certification text in German, so I had to get those translated . The total costs where more than 300AUD. In Australia, I just go to the next JP and get certified copies for free...


----------



## kingstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Espresso,

Thanks for that, I had a look at the list and it has engineer, which is perfect. Can anyone confirm that this list is okay in Victoria?


----------

